# Paket durch irgendein Paket geblockt - wie herausfinden?

## Finswimmer

Hi,

ich habe KDE4.6 unmasked.

Nun bekomme ich bei einem 

emerge --jobs 2 --update --deep @system @world -av --tree --newuse --keep-going

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] kde-misc/yakuake-2.9.7 [2.9.6] USE="(-aqua) (-kdeenablefinal)" LINGUAS="de en_GB -ca -cs -da -el -es -et -fr -ga -gl -hr% -it -ja -ko -nb% -nds -nl -nn -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk% -sv -th -tr -uk -wa -zh_CN (-hne%)" 302 kB                                                                                                                        

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 302 kB

!!! One or more updates have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

sys-auth/polkit:0

  (sys-auth/polkit-0.99-r1, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    <sys-auth/polkit-0.99 required by (gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.96-r1, ebuild scheduled for merge)

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- dev-libs/libattica-0.2.0 (masked by: package.mask)

/var/lib/layman/kde/profiles/package.mask:

# Autogenerated by regenerate-files, DO NOT EDIT.

# You can use this file to mask/unmask KDE SC 4.6 release.

# Edit Documentation/package.unmask/.kde-4.6/ files instead.

# Polkit and other deps

```

polkit-gnome ist nicht installiert.

Wer will das nun aber installieren?

--tree ist angegeben, sodass es doch eigentlich angezeigt werden müsste?

Danke

Tobi

EDIT:

lösche ich das betreffende Paket, erhalte ich diese Aussage:

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] kde-misc/yakuake-2.9.7 [2.9.6] USE="(-aqua) (-kdeenablefinal)" LINGUAS="de en_GB -ca -cs -da -el -es -et -fr -ga -gl -hr% -it -ja -ko -nb% -nds -nl -nn -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk% -sv -th -tr -uk -wa -zh_CN (-hne%)" 302 kB                                                                                                                        

[nomerge      ] net-misc/wicd-1.7.0  USE="X gtk libnotify ncurses nls pm-utils (-ioctl)" 

[nomerge      ]  dev-python/notify-python-0.1.1-r1 

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.5 

[nomerge      ]    x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.4.0-r1  USE="-debug -gstreamer" 

[nomerge      ]     gnome-base/gconf-2.28.1  USE="ldap policykit -debug -doc" 

[ebuild  N    ]      sys-auth/polkit-0.99  USE="nls pam -debug -doc -examples (-introspection)" 0 kB

```

hilft mir auch nicht viel, da ich zumindest wicd benötige.

----------

## forrestfunk81

Laut diesem Thread sollte gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.99 nicht mehr von <sys-auth/polkit-0.99 abhängen.

----------

## Finswimmer

Danke, das hilft.

Mir ging es aber viel mehr um die Frage, wie man das Programm hätte herausfinden können, ohne sys-auth/polkit zu deinstallieren...

----------

## forrestfunk81

```

equery d sys-auth/polkit

equery d gnome-extra/polkit-gnome

```

Das hilft aber iirc nur für bereits installierte Pakete, oder?

----------

## firefly

das problem ist heir "gnome-base/gconf"

----------

## Josef.95

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> equery d sys-auth/polkit
> ...

 

Für Pakete die noch nicht installiert sind gibt es bei equery auch die Option "-a" (im Zugsamenhang mit depends)  *man equery wrote:*   

>    depends (d) [OPTIONS] PKG
> 
>        List all packages that depend on PKG.
> 
> ......
> ...

  (Auszug)

----------

## franzf

stable gnome und kde-4.6 gehen eh nicht miteinander. Großer Blocker hier war sys-power/upower. gnome will <0.9.6, kde will aktuelle unstable (weiß nicht mehr genau welches Paket das war  :Sad:  )

upower hat dann entsprechende Anforderungen an polkit:

<upower-0.9.6 -> <polkit-0.9.7

>upower-0.9.6 -> >=polkit-0.9.7

gnome-session lässt sich mit >upower-0.9.5 auch gar nicht bauen.

Also entweder <kde-4.6 oder gnome nach unstable ziehen.

----------

